# HDRO auf USB-Festplatte verschieben installieren sparen?



## DugorX (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich HDRO auf eine externe Festplatte verschiebn um mir das neu-installieren zu sparen?, da ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufe.

Bei WOW gehts ja weil er jedesmal neu in die Windows Registry schreibt aber gehts bei HDRO? ich würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen!


----------



## Nevad (9. März 2008)

Probiers selbst aus -_-


----------



## waven (9. März 2008)

Hmm ... das spiel wird soooooooo langsam sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installiers lieber auf interne und sichere die Patches auf deiner externen ab^^


----------



## DugorX (9. März 2008)

Nein ich mein doch vom alten pc auf die usb hdd, dann kommt der alte weg.
Mit dem neuen von der usb hdd auf die normale wieder schieben um sich das patchen zu sparen.
NICHT von usb hdd spielen


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. März 2008)

Ja, das ist möglich.
Du musst HDRO nicht installieren, um es spielen zu können.

Die Patches finden dann aber deinen Installations-Ordner nicht selbstständig und du musst die entsprechenden Dateien dann von Hand in den Spiele-Ordner kopieren.


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2008)

Das entsprechende .Net Framework wird man allerdings benötigen.


----------



## maggus (9. März 2008)

Stimmt, der Launcher braucht das .NET Framework 2.0

Das bekommt man aber mti den Windows Updates mehr oder minder automatisch.

Die Standalone-Patches werden Probleme bereiten, weil der Installationsort nicht mehr in der Registry zu finden ist. Entweder man werkelt hier per Hand rum und macht die Einträge manuell rein, oder man lässt den Launcher patchen.


----------



## Thunderstorm (9. März 2008)

musst auch noch den ordner aus den eigenen dateien mitkopieren sonst klappts net


----------



## DugorX (9. März 2008)

danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (9. März 2008)

Habe es heute bei mir selbst gemacht, es funktioniert.
Wie gesagt du musst das Framework installieren, und den Ordner aus den Eigenen Dateien wieder an seinen Platz kopieren.
Beim ersten Start wird er dir erzählen du benötigst den Patch 1.06, einfach unten auf weiter klicken, dann sieht er dass der Patch schon installiert ist und in Zukunft läuft alles wie gehabt.

Gruss


----------



## Kerindor (10. März 2008)

DugorX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich HDRO auf eine externe Festplatte verschiebn um mir das neu-installieren zu sparen?, da ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufe.
> 
> Bei WOW gehts ja weil er jedesmal neu in die Windows Registry schreibt aber gehts bei HDRO? ich würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen!


Häng doch einfach die Platte um in den neuen PC. Sofern du dein Win gut gepflegt hast, kann man es immer mit umziehen.


----------



## Kamikasi (10. März 2008)

Ich habe es auch auf ner Externen Festplatte, funktioniert wunderbar, merke eigentlich kaum nen Unterschied (naja gut ne 5400RPM Platte im System drinne *hust*)


----------



## Themoden (11. März 2008)

Speichere es doch am besten auf die Externe und wenn du nen neuen Pc hast, zieh es einfach auf den...  Klappt wunderbar und ohne Probleme

Hab ich auch so gemacht...

MfG
Themoden


----------



## mäkki (11. März 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Häng doch einfach die Platte um in den neuen PC. Sofern du dein Win gut gepflegt hast, kann man es immer mit umziehen.



Das Problem ist wirklich halt, wenn wieder ein ziehmlich großes Update kommt kannst du nur über den Launcher Patchen und das dauert dann immer ewig und nervt. Die großen Updates werden ja meistens ein Tag vorher oder so als auszuführende Datei zum Download bereit gestellt, aber die kannst du dann nicht ausführen weil der Installationspfad nicht stimmt oder gar nicht vorhanden ist. Das Update findet dann das Spiel nicht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. März 2008)

Man kann das Update *selbstverständlich* laden und auch installieren.
Die Dateien werden dann nur in _C:/Programme/Der Herr der Ringe Online_ oder so ähnlich entpackt, von dort musst du sie einfach in deinen Spiele-Ordner verschieben.


----------



## mäkki (11. März 2008)

Also ich habs bei einem Kumpel gesehen und ebend nochmal b12 Update gestartet... es gibt keine Pfadangabe die man ändern kann. Er sucht sich den Zielordner alleine und wenn in der Registry kein Eintrag ist weil man das Spiel nur kopiert hat dann findet er auch kein Zielpfad um das Update zu starten. Bei meinem Kumpel hat er dann mit einem Fehler abgebrochen. Autoupdater über Launcher funktioniert aber dann.

Edit: Ich meine das torrentfile Updater_0.0_1.06.exe nur zur info!


----------



## Imon (11. März 2008)

DugorX schrieb:


> kann ich HDRO auf eine externe Festplatte verschiebn um mir das neu-installieren zu sparen?, da ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufe.



Ja, das geht nicht nur definitiv, sondern ist auch äußerst sinnvoll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe es selbst schon auf diese Weise portiert.

Du musst auf dem neuen PC allerdings 1x die gekaufte Version kurz installieren, um die Registry-Einträge zu erzeugen. Dann löscht du diese Version und schiebst die gesicherte an diesselbe Stelle. Natürlich muss der Verzeichnisname identisch sein. Voila, viele viele Stunden Gepatche gespart...


----------

